# Auger belt is too loose



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

I have a yard king signature 9hp/29inch. It was manufactured by Murray. When I put a brand new belt on it (38 inch), it is too loose, even with the tensioner pulley adjusted all the way in. I have tried using a 37 inch belt, but then the auger turns all the time (belt is too short). I have been able to find a 37.75" belt (NAPA), but that is too long, too, and I have to adjust the tensioner all the way in. Anyone know where I can get a 37.5 or 37.25 belt? Or maybe change the tensioner pulley to a larger diameter? Or change the tensioner pulley to a smaller diameter & use a smaller belt?
Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Make sure it's routed correctly, sometimes there's things you have to go under, around, that aren't obvious. And don't use a typical car belt, it will shred.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is the model # of the machine and what is the part number of the belt Yard King recommends for a replacement ??


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Go to DDPowerDrive-Belts.com to find the right length and then cross reference their number, go to eBay or Amazon to order the right belt.

Make sure the belt you have now is 4L 1/2" wide, if not, that is your problem. Auger belts use 4L.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

6666659


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> What is the model # of the machine and what is the part number of the belt Yard King recommends for a replacement ??


model # 629904x81a
Serial # 746723500DJ00139
I've used Murray belt # 585416
Stens belt # 265-524
Dayco belt # L438 (aka 13RL965)


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

They're all too loose when new. Once they wear a little, or the snow gets heavy, they start to slip & wear more. Then performance Suffers.


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

jtclays said:


> You can't get too far wrong from adjusting a 37.? to 38" without something wrong in the routing. Usually it's wrapped around the brake nub. Belt should always be routed directly from the sheave (engine) to the pulley on the back of the bucket. Everything else goes OUTSIDE of the belt. Check your bolts from the tractor to the auger and look for cracks in the welds.


I've got it threaded up right. Changed it out plenty of times. Same every time. Why do you say to check for cracks in the welds? How would that affect my belt?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

if ur i/2" off theres something else thats wrong or user error.
its either 37 or 38, is this o.d. or i.n. diameter, my auger belt could not use a 39 but did for 40" o.d. belt which i thought the adjuster pulley could compensate for the 1" diff, maybe it could of if i used more brute force on it but then it would probably always be turning.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

To me, to get the correct tension, and to have the correct tension for future adjustments, 1/2" difference in belts is huge.

As jsup mentioned, make sure you have the belt routed correctly especially around the correct side of the idler pulley.

Are you assuming you have a 37" & 38" belt because the package said so? Measure it!!! Measure both belts. I measure all my old belts, even some new, but never Pix or D&D Power Drive belts as they always measure correctly. I have found too many times, to much discrepancy between stated and actual belt sizes.


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> To me, to get the correct tension, and to have the correct tension for future adjustments, 1/2" difference in belts is huge.
> 
> As jsup mentioned, make sure you have the belt routed correctly especially around the correct side of the idler pulley.
> 
> ...


Do you measure OD? 
I've never measured them. I expected oem to fit & run. I will measure...


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

If the auger drive bearing is gone it will always act like the belt is too large as it pulls the pulley up when engaging...check the bearing first......


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If the auger housing to transmission housing is loose or there are cracks it could account for excess clearance causing your belt issue so it's worth giving it a good look. Since you've done this before and used this belt either you missed something yourself or something with the machine has changed. looking up that from your model number the belt (Murray belt # 585416 38"x.5") should be the right one and there should be adjustment for it to fit properly and have some adjustment for wear too. I was looking through gates power rated belts but only see them in full inch sizes, 37", 38", ...


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

cranman said:


> If the auger drive bearing is gone it will always act like the belt is too large as it pulls the pulley up when engaging...check the bearing first......


Auger pulley was removed this last summer. Bearing checked out ok. No freeplay. Hardly used since then.


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If the auger housing to transmission housing is loose or there are cracks it could account for excess clearance causing your belt issue so it's worth giving it a good look. Since you've done this before and used this belt either you missed something yourself or something with the machine has changed. looking up that from your model number the belt (Murray belt # 585416 38"x.5") should be the right one and there should be adjustment for it to fit properly and have some adjustment for wear too. I was looking through gates power rated belts but only see them in full inch sizes, 37", 38", ...


no cracks where they meet up. This is not a small blower, so it uses 6 bolts to attach the bucket to the tractor. So it's really hard to get any wiggle there...
Only cracks are at the bottom of the bucket near the scraper blade.


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

I've done this before, but the belt has always been too loose. Nothing new today. Just trying to get an idea why, or how else to remedy it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Not Rocket science...correct belt...auger bearing gone......check again......


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

cranman said:


> Not Rocket science...correct belt...auger bearing gone......check again......


I checked it by breaking the machine in 2. Auger pulley was tight to shaft. Removed auger pulley. Shaft was tight. Pulley bearing was good. Put the 2 halves back together. Not sure what the recommended procedure is?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Then either you don't have the right belt, or the way it's installed is wrong,...or the tensioner isn't moving correctly.......like I said..pretty simple....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

cranman said:


> Then either you don't have the right belt, or the way it's installed is wrong,...or the tensioner isn't moving correctly.......like I said..pretty simple....


He's saying it's been that way for a couple belt changes and according to the numbers he's posted he's using the right belt and he's checked the machine and the routing and the tensioner and the bearings. :icon-deadhorse:

The only thing new I can think of is have you tried to tighten up the nylock nut inside the augers cable spring ?? One adjustment is the slot the tensioner mounts in, the other is the end of the cable that's threaded inside the spring down at the bottom of the cable.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Main Belts Sizes Reference says a Stens 265-804 is 37.5 X.5


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> cranman said:
> 
> 
> > Then either you don't have the right belt, or the way it's installed is wrong,...or the tensioner isn't moving correctly.......like I said..pretty simple....
> ...


Oh, yes. I've adjusted the cable, too.


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

dbert said:


> Main Belts Sizes Reference says a Stens 265-804 is 37.5 X.5


This looks like a great resource! Wish I had seen this earlier!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm out of ideas. :banghead:


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> To me, to get the correct tension, and to have the correct tension for future adjustments, 1/2" difference in belts is huge.
> 
> As jsup mentioned, make sure you have the belt routed correctly especially around the correct side of the idler pulley.
> 
> Are you assuming you have a 37" & 38" belt because the package said so? Measure it!!! Measure both belts. I measure all my old belts, even some new, but never Pix or D&D Power Drive belts as they always measure correctly. I have found too many times, to much discrepancy between stated and actual belt sizes.


I measured the belts. The 37.375 from NAPA is accurate. The 37.75 actually measures 38.375. None of the other 38 belts (new ones) actually measure 38. I guess that is something I shouldn't have taken for granted!
Now I still have to find one that will work, since even oem is too big.


----------



## Wes Kootenay (Jan 10, 2018)

underp2 said:


> model # 629904x81a
> Serial # 746723500DJ00139
> I've used Murray belt # 585416
> Stens belt # 265-524
> Dayco belt # L438 (aka 13RL965)


Just been through exactly the same issue with my neighbor's Craftsman by Murray, see here:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/craftsman-snowblowers/130626-wrong-size-auger-belt.html

The 585416 or 265-524 is roughly 38.5" outside circumference. We ended up installing a Dayco 4L400 (40" oc) with the idler all the way in, this worked well until the snow got wet and sloppy. Now we have a 4L390 (39" oc) and it is working fine - though the auger turns all the time, mainly because the tensioning shaft with the idler and brake on it is rusted and binding.

Good luck with this.
Al.


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

Returned another belt to NAPA. Yesterday I had ordered a John Deere belt through them. Part number M805011. They didn't have it, but we're able to cross reference it to a Gates belt, either 5735 or 9375. All are listed as 37-7/8. I picked it up today. It measures up as 38-1/8! ***? This is driving me mad! I might try just getting a larger diameter idler pulley. This one isn't exactly a cherry, anyway.


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

underp2 said:


> Returned another belt to NAPA. Yesterday I had ordered a John Deere belt through them. Part number M805011. They didn't have it, but we're able to cross reference it to a Gates belt, either 5735 or 9375. All are listed as 37-7/8. I picked it up today. It measures up as 38-1/8! ***? This is driving me mad! I might try just getting a larger diameter idler pulley. This one isn't exactly a cherry, anyway.


And I forgot to mention the Gates belt that was supposed to measure 37-7/8 actually says 37-7/8 on the package. But measures up as 38-1/8.


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

Just put on a new belt. 265804. Supposed to be 37-5/8, and looks to be pretty close. Man it's a little tight. The impeller has a very slow creep when not engaged. I engaged it for 5 minutes & let the belt break in. Runs great, I still have all the adjustment left. Still creeps very slowly when not engaged. Smokes a little & is wearing the edges off the belt. It might be the last belt I'll ever need, or might not last a week. Not sure, yet.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know that machine so take this with a grain of salt. I've seen a couple of blowers that once split and put back didn't line up exactly the same. There was a little gimme in the alignment for whatever reason. Maybe see if there's any play in your machine assembly that might take up or give up some slack so the belts align correctly.


I admit that differing belt lengths are a pain, but there has to be something else going on here that's not obvious IMO.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

underp2
Just a suggestion. Maybe share your location here so one of the members living in close proximity can help you out.


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

all3939 said:


> underp2
> Just a suggestion. Maybe share your location here so one of the members living in close proximity can help you out.


I'm in Central Massachusetts. West Brookfield. How do I add that to my profile?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Go to TOOLS on the top bar and USER CP. 

I’ve rarely found the right belt from an automotive parts store. Sometimes you get lucky, or it’s close enough to make work with various adjustments.

My suggestion is to order from a place like jackssmallengines.com they have oem and aftermarket options but more importantly they are far more Likely to fit properly. 

Better yet, visit a power equipment repair shop. They always stock a range of belts for lots of machines.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

3545


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Go to TOOLS on the top bar and USER CP.
> 
> I’ve rarely found the right belt from an automotive parts store. Sometimes you get lucky, or it’s close enough to make work with various adjustments.
> 
> ...


I went to user CP. Didn't see a place to add address. I have ordered a lot of parts from jackssmallengines.com. that's where some of the loose belts are from, and the latest fractional sized belts that are very tight. I really haven't gotten any belts from power supply stores, but that's a good suggestion, but not very convenient. Lol.


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

jtclays said:


> Without being there or seeing pics or videos I'd have to say something is out of whack somewhere, has to be. Only other thing I can think of if indeed the impeller bearing has zero slop is the pulley or crank sheave being worn, or both. They use that crappy 2 piece sheave on the crank. Look at both the crank sheave and the impeller/auger pulley and see if they have wear all the way down to the bottom of the "V". They should not. The belts will work this way, but they are not designed to throw snow this way. The "V" edges of the belt should be doing the only contact on the shoulders of the pulleys. If the belt sits way up in the lower one or way down in the top one, your length is compromised as well as practical working use. On MTD's they also use the belt cover as a belt guide, so they appear to be too big until the cover is placed on. On your Murray design there should be a metal rod keeper that bolts to the face of the engine. That default setting should be approx. 1/8" away from the OUTER edge of the belt with the handle ENGAGED. Disengaged it will make the belt "hump" up hovering over the crank sheave.


Thanks for the attachment & the detail. I believe I have everything setup as you describe. On the recommended belt size, it requires having the idler tensioner adjusted all the way in, even with a brand new belt. Then once it wears a little or gets into some heavy, wet snow, or starts to slip, there's no more adjustment. Got a good storm going out there right now, but I'm heading on a cruise. Not sure if I'll get to use it with the tight belts...


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

Well I've solved this belt issue...
And I still have the snowblower. Lol
I have ended up with a Stens 265-804 belt. Comes in a 2-pack. Says it is 1/2 x 37-5/8. I also increased the drive pulley diameter by 10%. Now I have a box of 10 spare belts, some of which will probably work with the different pulley.

Just wanted to follow up with some closure and an answer to the problem, instead of just questions and then no one knows whether it worked or not.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Always good to see an OP post back with the final resolve. Thanks


Have a nice Holiday, and stay safe ......


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

Yesterday I pushed the wet slop out of the way around 3pm. Just finished snowblowing. 2 inches of heavy, wet, sleet freezing rain & ice. Pretty sure the belt wasn't slipping. Ran awesome.


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

underp2 said:


> Yesterday I pushed the wet slop out of the way around 3pm. Just finished snowblowing. 2 inches of heavy, wet, sleet freezing rain & ice. Pretty sure the belt wasn't slipping. Ran awesome.


I might have spoke to soon...
I helped out the 80 year old couple across the street, and on the last pass the belt broke. But it wasn't slipping. I'm not sure if that belt was just a touch too tight? I have another Stens 265-804 (37-5/8") but replaced it with NAPA 9375 Which is 31/64" x 37-7/8 or metric 12.5/13 mm x 960 mm. Seemed to fit nicely. Didn't have any noticeable slip, but wasn't so tight that the auger/impeller was creeping & turning slowly. Not sure if that NAPA belt has Kevlar, though.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i bought this carquest dayco belt, cheap and still going strong after 3 years


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

underp2 said:


> I might have spoke to soon...
> I helped out the 80 year old couple across the street, and on the last pass the belt broke. But it wasn't slipping. I'm not sure if that belt was just a touch too tight? I have another Stens 265-804 (37-5/8") but replaced it with NAPA 9375 Which is 31/64" x 37-7/8 or metric 12.5/13 mm x 960 mm. Seemed to fit nicely. Didn't have any noticeable slip, but wasn't so tight that the auger/impeller was creeping & turning slowly. Not sure if that NAPA belt has Kevlar, though.


NAPA 9375 belt is dead. Smoke coming out from the cover after 15 minutes of blowing on Sunday. Broke on the next engagement. Decided to go a little larger. I installed a 6545BR belt. This one definitely has Kevlar. It says 1/2 x 38-3/8" on the sleeve. It worked fine for the rest of the driveway and for the neighbor's driveway. I'll check if the tensioner needs any further adjustment, then report back after the next storm.


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

vinnycom said:


> i bought this carquest dayco belt, cheap and still going strong after 3 years


Not immediately obvious to me why an AP38 belt would be 40"??

But my 6545 belt was 38, so I guess they're not supposed to make sense.


----------

